
Could You Get into a Gifted Program? - tokenadult
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/09/13/us/gifted-students-quiz.html
======
icedchai
I was in one, back in the 1980's in elementary school. Fond memories of those
days... If I only knew school would never be as interesting again.

